# Danish Oil - Self Ignition?



## Chems (1 Dec 2008)

I used Danish oil today, said on the back of the pack cloths you've used to apply may self applicate. 

It was a cold night so I put one down on the top dowsed in the danishs and readied a pack of marsh mellows and got my hands ready to receive the burning plinth of warmth that I was sure was to erupt from the J-cloth I stole from the kitchen. 2 minutes passed and no geezer of flame appeared. 

Has it actually happened to anyone?


----------



## jasonB (1 Dec 2008)

Supposed to be more likely with cotton cloths rather than synthetic fibres, never left mine screwed up tio find out, always lay them flat.

Jason


----------



## Ironballs (1 Dec 2008)

Never had it happen but I always put the cloths somewhere that wouldn't be an issue if spontaneous combustion occured


----------



## Jake (1 Dec 2008)

Didn't someone do an experiment and/or post a video a while back?


----------



## Paul Chapman (2 Dec 2008)

Yes, it can happen. I have seen tests and cloths and rags can self-ignite. *Please do take it seriously*. I usually use kitchen paper towels to apply oils, polishes, etc and burn them in our open fire afterwards. If you are using cloths which you plan to re-use, probably best to hang them out to dry - *don't screw them up and throw them in the bin with other rubbish.*

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (4 Dec 2008)

Paul Chapman":osrhy346 said:


> Yes, it can happen. I have seen tests and cloths and rags can self-ignite. *Please do take it seriously*. I usually use kitchen paper towels to apply oils, polishes, etc and burn them in our open fire afterwards. If you are using cloths which you plan to re-use, probably best to hang them out to dry - *don't screw them up and throw them in the bin with other rubbish.*
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


I agree with Paul here. The danger is if you screw oiled rags up into a small scrunchy ball...best to get rid of them in the dustibin but make sure they're opened out - Rob


----------



## Green (12 Jan 2009)

I use danish a lot and have experimented with all sorts of cloths and conditions and have yet to see any fom of combustion. 

I think you would have to be very very (un)lucky to have it happen.


----------



## wizer (12 Jan 2009)

send it in to Mythbusters


----------



## Green (12 Jan 2009)

Im not saying it cant happen. I have been known to wake up convinced the 'shop is about to erupt in flames and not be able to get back to sleep until I have gone out and checked everything is in order...


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Jan 2009)

I'm rather surprised that not everyone appears to be taking this matter seriously. Warnings are printed on tins for a very good reason - rags soaked with various finishing oils can self-ignite *under the right conditions*. Just because it hasn't happened to you (yet) doesn't mean that it won't........

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## duncanh (12 Jan 2009)

Jake":2ar9vfjz said:


> Didn't someone do an experiment and/or post a video a while back?



I was convinced that someone had experimented with this and posted a report with photos, but I can't find it.
From what I recall it showed a considerable temperature increase.

Duncan


----------



## Green (12 Jan 2009)

It would be interesting to see the original thread.

A while ago we were Cucumbering about at work and left a load of scrap material lying to see what would happen. We checked the temperature throughout the day with one of these:

http://www.omega.co.uk/ppt/pptsc.asp?re ... Nav=temj08

We were disappointed, nothing happened and no significant temperature rise on any of the different cloths. 

Again, i'm not saying it cant happen they wouldn't put the warnings on the tins if it didn't.


----------



## Jake (12 Jan 2009)

Here you go:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ion#245180

the experiment being this, here: http://wildwoodsurvival.com/survival/fi ... index.html


----------



## Woodfinish Man (12 Jan 2009)

That's a brilliant link and something we'll definitely use in the future if people question our labelling. 

In our opinion Linseed Oil is where problems arise and any products containing linseed oil. In the past one of customers managed to burn down part of the Huntarian Art Gallery in Glasgow because he left linseed oil rags in a tin.

For information, our Danish Oil contains no linseed oil.

WM


----------



## John. B (12 Jan 2009)

I always put my used rags in a airtight jar with a lid, 
saves them going hard rapidly. Keeps them safe.


----------



## wizer (12 Jan 2009)

Paul Chapman":1g3tb02t said:


> I'm rather surprised that not everyone appears to be taking this matter seriously. Warnings are printed on tins for a very good reason - rags soaked with various finishing oils can self-ignite *under the right conditions*. Just because it hasn't happened to you (yet) doesn't mean that it won't........
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Sorry if my above comment seemed blase. I honestly wanted to see it tested. I'd not seen the, now posted, tests.


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Jan 2009)

wizer":9ri1wr5d said:


> Paul Chapman":9ri1wr5d said:
> 
> 
> > I'm rather surprised that not everyone appears to be taking this matter seriously. Warnings are printed on tins for a very good reason - rags soaked with various finishing oils can self-ignite *under the right conditions*. Just because it hasn't happened to you (yet) doesn't mean that it won't........
> ...



No problem, Tom - I just felt it was worth stressing the dangers as fires can be so destructive.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Mr Ed (12 Jan 2009)

I remember seeing one of those 'emergency / rescue' type TV programmes some years ago where an apartment building in the US burned down. The cause of the fire was determined to be spontaneous combustion of some cloths soaked in linseed oil (I think) left by some french polishers who had been working in the building.

It definitely can happen, however remote the possibility.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## woodbloke (13 Jan 2009)

I keep several large empty ice cream tubs (you don't seem to be able to buy ice cream in big buckets any more  ) one of which is filled with torn up bits of rag (old sheets, curtains etc) about 100mm square. Apart from using it to apply oil and polish there's always a bit in the bench well for wiping Camilla Oil  off tools etc. Used rags are opened up and go on the floor of the 'shop...these are then disposed of on the weekly clean on Thursday night (just before the bin men come) Shellac rubbers are kept in sealed jam jars - Rob


----------



## Krysstel (15 Jan 2009)

This is a true story :-
A couple of years ago some people we know bought what is probably the best plot of land in the area. On it they built a fantastic modern house after years of planning - really something straight out of Grand Designs. The last thing to be done before they moved in was to oil the oak floors. They were finished late one night and went home to pack, tired but happy. A single cloth soaked in oil was left lying screwed up in a corner. The house was wooden (Norway). Some hours later the cloth self ignited. By the time the fire engines arrived all they could do was secure the adjacent properties. Within an hour there was nothing but the foundations left. Some months later the owners moved abroad. Although the house was eventually rebuilt with the insurance money they have never lived in it.

I, like others, never took spontaneous combustion seriously but now I take all cloths that have been anywhere near any kind of oil or white spirit outside and set a match to them, regardless of material.

Be warned.


----------



## Derek Willis. (17 Jan 2009)

Having used Danish and other finishing oils for a great number of years, I think that you would need very high temperatures to accelerate combustion, under normal circumstances one has little to worry about, but at the same time a little precaution is better than none.
Derek.


----------

